# Celý leto s tebou blbnu



## parolearruffate

Ahoj...

Co to znamená?

Celý léto s tebou blbnu, říkala mu do ucha. Blbnu,no a co, říkám si. Proč ne? Pak si mi ale nešel z hlavy.

Děkuju moc,

Laura


----------



## werrr

Blbnout znamená:

1) stávat se blbým (ztrácet rozum) / be going out of mind

2) dělat blbosti, šaškovat, skotačit, dovádět, užívat si / fool around, play around, horse around, frolic

3) nefungovat, mít poruchy / play up

V tomto případě je to ten druhý význam.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc. Mě trochu poplete to "s tebou", jak to tak bude: "the whole summer I play around with you" (I trick you)? or... "the whole summer I have fun with you?"

Děkuju moc
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Děkuju moc. Mě trochu poplete to "s tebou", jak to tak bude: "the whole summer I play around with you" (I trick you)? or... "the whole summer I have fun with you?"
> 
> Děkuju moc
> Laura


Fun is much closer. 

Jana


----------

